# Ma parole !



## sasuke87

bonsoir tout le monde,

Je souhaiterai connaitre le sens de "ma parole!" dans cette phrase "mais tu es malade ma parole!".merci de me répondre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Cela signifie : _mais on dirait bien que tu es malade_…


----------



## BkM[123]

Cette expression n'est pas très courante et il est rare d'entendre une personne l'utiliser dans une conversation. Elle exprime de l'étonnement !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut


			
				BkM[123];6214288 said:
			
		

> Cette expression n'est pas très courante et il est rare d'entendre une personne l'utiliser dans une conversation. [...]


 
Ça doit dépendre des régions alors, parce que chez moi, ça se dit, et pas qu'un peu, (ma) parole ! 
C'est pour renforcer une affirmation. Après parole/ma parole, on est obligé de me croire ! 
(ici : tu es malade, il ne peut en être autrement...)


----------



## BkM[123]

Ah oui ? Etrange ça, je l'ai pas beaucoup entendue pendant dure et longue vie (de 19 ans...). Tu es de quelle région ?


----------



## Maître Capello

BkM[123];6214472 said:
			
		

> Ah oui ? Etrange ça, je l'ai pas beaucoup entendue pendant dure et longue vie (de 19 ans...). Tu es de quelle région ?


Ma parole ! Tu sors de quel coin reculé ? ou au contraire de quel coin tellement citadin qu'on l'ignore ?


----------



## ChrisPa

j'ai l'impression qu'on ne l'entend plus beaucoup...

ça vient je pense de l'expression "je te donne ma parole que.." pour "je te jure", ne croyez-vous pas?


----------



## itka

Ben, moi, je dois vivre dans le même coin que Karine et Maître Capello parce que je l'entends tout le temps ! ...On l'entend aussi à la télé, d'ailleurs !

Oui : (je te donne) ma parole (que c'est vrai) ! et en abrégé "ma parole !"


----------



## Nicomon

Salut tout le monde,

Dans mon coin reculé, l'expression « ma parole ! » est connue, mais elle ne me semble pas vraiment courante.

Il me viendrait...   « Ma foi, t'es malade »  / « On jurerait que t'es malade »
ou le très québécois...  « Coudon, on dirait (bien) que t'es malade »


----------



## djamal 2008

itka said:


> Ben, moi, je dois vivre dans le même coin que Karine et Maître Capello parce que je l'entends tout le temps ! ...On l'entend aussi à la télé, d'ailleurs !
> 
> Oui : (je te donne) ma parole (que c'est vrai) ! et en abrégé "ma parole !"



Serait-ce un serment? vu qu'il y est un point d'exclamation?

Ma parole d'honneur!


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> Il me viendrait...   « Ma foi, t'es malade »  / « On jurerait que t'es malade »


_Ma parole _et _ma foi _signifient effectivement tous les deux qu'on est prêt à _jurer _que ce qu'on dit est vrai, à en donner sa _parole_, à en faire _foi_, comme d'autres l'ont expliqué plus haut.
Mais, de mon côté de la Mare tout au moins, _ma parole _exprimera la surprise ou l'indignation, alors que _ma foi _établira plutôt un simple constat.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> _Ma parole _et _ma foi _signifient effectivement tous les deux qu'on est prêt à _jurer _que ce qu'on dit est vrai, à en donner sa _parole_, à en faire _foi_, comme d'autres l'ont expliqué plus haut.
> Mais, de mon côté de la Mare tout au moins, _ma parole _exprimera la surprise ou l'indignation, alors que _ma foi _établira plutôt un simple constat.


 Bien d'accord.

_Ma foi_ peut même être une concession selon moi et ainsi signifier quelque chose comme _tout compte fait_, _pour être honnête_, p.ex.: _ma foi, tu sembles avoir raison_…


----------



## Nicomon

Coudon! (surprise ou indignation)... je ne maîtrise peut-être pas très bien l'expression « Ma parole ! »  

Mais je vous jure que je dirais « Ma foi (du bon Dieu)! » tant par étonnement (comme plus haut) que par constat ou pour signifier _tout compte fait_.  

Dans ces exemples, on pourrait à mon avis remplacer « ma foi du bon Dieu! » par « ma parole! » sans changer le sens de la phrase.


> - Ma foi du bon Dieu, je pense qu’il croit à ses propres inventions.
> -T’es sourd, ma foi du bon Dieu!


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> Dans ces exemples, on pourrait à mon avis remplacer « ma foi du bon Dieu! » par « ma parole! » sans changer le sens de la phrase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Ma foi du bon Dieu, je pense qu’il croit à ses propres inventions.
> -T’es sourd, ma foi du bon Dieu!
Click to expand...

En français de France, il on le ferait à coup sûr. _Ma foi _n'est que rarement utilisé comme exclamatif.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

tilt said:


> _[...]__Ma foi _n'est que rarement utilisé comme exclamatif.


Euh - d'accord avec Nicomon. 
Et pourtant, je ne suis pas du pays des lapins - mais _ma parole, ma foi_ en exclamatif me semble, ma parole, assez courant, ma foi (té !) !

Nic : "dans mon coin reculé". Je rêve...! _tu pêches pour des compliments  ?..._


----------



## janpol

je partage l'avis de Djamal : à l'origine, on disait "(ma) parole d'honneur !"
C'est une façon d'affirmer qu'on est sérieux et vraiment convaincu de ce qu'on dit.
(lorsqu'on plaisante, on se croit de plus en plus tenu de préciser qu'on ne parle pas sérieusement (lol), il est peut-être logique qu'on apporte le même type de précision dans le cas contraire...)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Ben, ici aussi c'est courant. Pour moi c'est proche de "j'en jurerais", "je serais prêt/e à en jurer".
C'est une manière de renforcer le propos tenu, précédemment.


----------



## Corsicum

Il me semble que l’expression est aussi très fréquence chez les pieds-noirs ?.
je n’ai pas le souvenir d’avoir utilisé _« ma parole »_ ou parole tout court_,_ qui est différent de _« parole d’honneur,... j'ai manqué à ma parole »_ 

L’expression est bien documentée conformément à vos remarques :
_Empl. interj. [Appuie, renforce une affirm., un propos]_
PAROLE : Définition de PAROLE


----------



## janpol

Oui,  Punky, mais cette expression est tellement répétée, à tout propos, par certains jeunes qu'elle perd de sa force. 
Chez les jeunes issus de l'immigration maghrébine, elle est en concurrence avec "wallah !" qu'emploient aussi, parfois, des jeunes non issus de cette immigration.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour

Que veut dire "ma parole" dans la phrase "tu ne sais rien, ma parole" ?

merci beaucoup.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour Imanakbari !

[…]

Ma parole est une interjection signifiant si je comprends bien, d'après ce que je comprends.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonsoir et merci beaucoup Lacuzon. Voici le contexte complet :

-Tu connais Polanski ?
-Non
-Quoi ? tu ne le connais pas ? c'est un très grand cinéast d'origine polonaise. tu ne sais rien, ma parole.

[…]


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir,

Oui, c'est un emploi comme interjection qui renforce ce qui vient d'être dit.

Ce serait pour moi équivalent à "tu ne sais vraiment rien".


----------

